# Walleyes



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

29"











29 1/2"











29"











31"


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nice looking mounts!
<----<<<


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

great job, very well done!


----------

